# SSD mit SATA II?



## Thaurial (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne eine SSD für Windows + 1-2 Spiele zulegen (SWTOR + LoL). Mit der Größe bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, 256 wäre wohl die bessere Wahl.
Ich bin einige Beiträge hier durchgegangen und schon um einiges schlauer was meine Auswahl der SSD betrifft.
Der allgemeinen Meinung nach wird es also eine

Crucial M4
Samsung 830

Ich habe allerdings noch eine Frage bezüglich der Performance und Kompatibilität bezüglich meines Systems:

Asus P6T SE -> X86 Chipsatz 
Intel i920
Sapphire Radeon 5850

Ich habe gelesen, dass es Probleme mit einigen Chipsätzen und den SSD gibt, ist mein Board auch davon betroffen?

Da das Board leider nur SATA 2 hat, kann man ungefähr beziffern wie groß da der Unterschied ist zu SATA 3? Wenn nur 50% der Leistung drin wären, dann würde ich mir ncoh keine SSD zulegen, da Preis/Leistung nicht stimmen.

Ich freue mich wie immer auf eure Antworten


----------



## thom_cat (30. Dezember 2011)

du hast bei aktuellen ssds nur ein paar einschränkungen im sequentiellen bereich und da auch im normalfall nur lesend.

probleme mit deinem chipsatz sind nicht bekannt.
muss es wirklich eine 256gb version sein?


----------



## Thaurial (30. Dezember 2011)

Naja muss wohl nicht, aber SWTOR allein hat ja schon ~25 GB + Reserve

Ich möchte dann auch nicht dauernd was hin und herschieben, wenn ich doch mal noch was andres spielen will. Es sollten auch immer mindestens 10% Reserve vorhanden sein.
Ich seh das so, 

256GB -> sorglos Paket 

Nachteil: Sehr teuer 

Ich rechne nachher mal alles zusammen um die Größe zu bestimmen.

Kann man das irgendwie betiteln wie mein Nachteil wäre? Z.B. dass die M4 an nem SATA 2 Port 1/3 langsamer wäre als an einem SATA 3 Port?


----------



## thom_cat (30. Dezember 2011)

nein, das kann man eigentlich nicht wirklich.
aber wenn du noch keine ssd hattest, wirst du sowieso überwältigt sein.


----------



## Lolm@n (30. Dezember 2011)

Aber mal ne frage wenn man soviel in ne ssd investiert würde ich mir auch überlegen auf 1155 und einen i5 2500k zum beispiel wechseln! warum wechsellst du nicht die platform?


----------



## thom_cat (30. Dezember 2011)

der gefühlte mehrgewinn geht da doch gegen null.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

thom_cat schrieb:
			
		

> der gefühlte mehrgewinn geht da doch gegen null.



Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen dass sich programme noch schneller öffnen wenn ich meine m4 an sata 3 mach! Is imo langsamer als erwartet after effects zu starten


----------



## thom_cat (30. Dezember 2011)

das denke ich nicht.
da wirst du nicht viel von mitbekommen.


----------



## Muetze (30. Dezember 2011)

du merkst es nur beim  benchen sonst nich, da wie gesagt nur der sequentielle Bereich leidet.....

Beziffern täte ich den Leistungsverlust im Benchmark mit knapp 10% zwischen SATA2 und SATA3, real gefühlt 0% den die Zugriffszeiten sind das entscheidende....

Ne SSD profitiert, eher von ner schnellen CPU als SATA3, wobei auch die SATA3 Spezifikationen teilweiße von SSD guad ausgelastet sind, siehe OCZ Revodrive, über PCIe geht glei nomehr dampf drüber 

M4 ist ne sehr guade SSD, sau schnell, bugverschont bis jetzt!

120GB sollten dir aber reichen, da Lol vllt 8GB frisst und SWTOR mit Reserve 30GB + 20GB System, reichen 120Gb locker....


----------



## Thaurial (30. Dezember 2011)

hm okay.

das überzeugt mich doch. 

Direkt auf ein neues Board umzusteigen ist mir doch zu viel, da muss ich noch einige hundert € investieren, und das obwohl mein i7 920 eigentlich immer idled..

Ich tendiere dann zur m4 in 120GB.. Einige hier scheinen ja darauf zu schwören 

Aber genau deswegen frag ich ja nach.

richtig bisher hab ich keine SSD. Ich hab das System und die Spiele auf einem Raid 0 laufen und ne Backup + Datengrab Platte


----------



## thom_cat (30. Dezember 2011)

die crucial m4 ist hier sozusagen die standard empfehlung, da muss man aufpassen wenn man was anderes sagt 

ebenfalls hoch im kurs steht diese: Samsung SSD 830 Series PC Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

diese ist eine "aufgebohrte" m4: Corsair Performance Pro Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-P128GBP-BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ... macht bis jetzt eine gute figur.

mittlerweile kann man aber auch die sandforce gut empfehlen.
in sachen p/l wissen diese beiden zu gefallen:
ADATA S511 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AS511S3-120GM-C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Force Series GT 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-F120GBGT-BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

sehr schnell ist auch diese: extrememory XLR8 Express SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (XLR8EX120BB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Muetze (30. Dezember 2011)

hab die m4 selber und vorher als Systemplatte auch einen Raid0 Verbund aus 2 WD Black Platten das is ein leistungsboot jenseits von gut und böse, den haste aber mit jeder SSD.


Samsung 830 und M4 sind die meist empfohlenen, wobei man das auch ein bischen am Budget fest machen muss, was in Frage kommt

 21sec ab PC Einschalten und ich bin mit Passworteingabe drin  da braucht meine fernseher länger zum angehen


----------



## Thaurial (30. Dezember 2011)

Muetze schrieb:


> hab die m4 selber und vorher als Systemplatte auch einen Raid0 Verbund aus 2 WD Black Platten das is ein leistungsboot jenseits von gut und böse, den haste aber mit jeder SSD.
> 
> 
> Samsung 830 und M4 sind die meist empfohlenen, wobei man das auch ein bischen am Budget fest machen muss, was in Frage kommt
> ...



die WD Black hatte ich auch zuerst im Raid 0, dann ist mir aber eine von beiden verreckt und ich hab 2 Samsung 1TB genommen. Die sind sogar nochmal ein wenig schneller.

zur SSD:

die 830 und die M4 nehmen sich ja preislich nicht wirklich viel. Ich wollte nachher mal in meinen Antec P182 aufschrauben und sehen ob ich die Adapterplatte brauche und dann davon abhänhig machen was ich nehme


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

Also um mal aufzuklären.
Eine SSD größerer Speichermenge hat bei vielen Herstellern mehr Chips verbaut. Dadurch kann der Controller paralleler arbeiten und dadurch kommen die höheren Übertragungsraten.
Bei der Samsungs SSD 830 Series sind allerdings bei jeder Größe gleich viele Chips verbaut und nur die Größe wurde verändert. Das heißt sie sind alle gleich schnell.

Hier mal meine Samsung SSD 830 Series an Sata II(wo ich sie immer dran betreibe):


----------



## Muetze (30. Dezember 2011)

Thaurial schrieb:


> die WD Black hatte ich auch zuerst im Raid 0, dann ist mir aber eine von beiden verreckt und ich hab 2 Samsung 1TB genommen. Die sind sogar nochmal ein wenig schneller.
> 
> zur SSD:
> 
> die 830 und die M4 nehmen sich ja preislich nicht wirklich viel. Ich wollte nachher mal in meinen Antec P182 aufschrauben und sehen ob ich die Adapterplatte brauche und dann davon abhänhig machen was ich nehme


 letzteres ist ne sehr gute Einstellung  in der Regel wenn du Wechselrahmen für 3.5" hast sollte eine dabei sein wo 2,5" auch 
verschraubt werden kann....


Edit: da is meine M4 bei gleicher größe zu deiner aber schneller xD

http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/yZs22483.jpg


----------



## Thaurial (30. Dezember 2011)

@ Muetze hat dein Board auch "nur" SATA 2?

Ich werf mal noch was ein, ich hab auch mal was von SATA 3 Kabeln gelesen? Wasn das für eine Erfindung? Geld-Mache oder ist an den Kabel was anders?


----------



## Muetze (30. Dezember 2011)

nee Ich hab auch 2 SATA3, aber der Bench war an SATA2 (CPU aber extremst übertaktet, also eher Unrealistische, Praxisuntaugliche Werte) mittlerweile hängt die an SATA3

Ich antworte mal auf deinen Einwurf: Die Kabel unterscheiden sich um Genau den Faktor 0,0, sata3 nutzt nur andere Controller und andere Spezifikationen (theoretische) wirklichen Performance boost findest du in der Praxis aber ned, du kannst auch an SATA2 Platten mit SATA3-Kabel betreiben und umgekehrt, USB-like ab und aufwärtskompatible.

Entscheidend ist der Controller, der bei SSD's eben sequentiell mehr rausholt, und bissel bessere Zugriffszeiten. Wahren Performanceboost bekommste bei SSD's derzeit nur über PCIe OCZ Revodrive- ähnlich da SATA3 für SSD's kaum mehr Performance derzeit liefert, da Schnitstelle zu "langsam"!


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

Aus technischer Sicht ist so ein sequentieller Wert an Sata II afaik gar nicht möglich. Da biste nämlich auf unter 300mb/s beschränkt.
Daher glaub ich dir grad mal nicht das der Test an Sata II war.


Mein Test war an Sata II


----------



## Muetze (30. Dezember 2011)

Dann lass mich mal nachschauen daheim, sonst habich ddn falschen ins sysprofil hochgeladen  bevor ich hier nonesense verzapfe


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## Muetze (30. Dezember 2011)

Wo dus aber sagst  hab nur auf gesammtscore geschaut nicht auf die seqwerte  daheim guck ich nach, dann schauen wir mal, ob ich vor dir ned an hofknicks machen muss


----------



## dj*viper (30. Dezember 2011)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Ich wollte nachher mal in meinen Antec P182 aufschrauben und sehen ob ich die Adapterplatte brauche und dann davon abhänhig machen was ich nehme



Antec P182? ich mag dich 

Bei der Corsair Performance Pro ist auch eine Adapterplatte bei


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich mags wenn Leute den Hofknicks vor mir machen müssen


----------



## Thaurial (30. Dezember 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> Antec P182? ich mag dich
> 
> Bei der Corsair Performance Pro ist auch eine Adapterplatte bei


 
Danke 

Also mir ist schon fast unwohl dabei von crucial M4 oder Samsung 830 abzuweichen *G*


----------



## dj*viper (30. Dezember 2011)

im endeffekt ist es auch relativ schnuppe, welche von den 3 ssd's du nimmst. merken tut man da eh keine geschwindigkeitsunterschiede mehr, weil die so schnell sind. nur für benchmarks wäre die CPP die beste wahl 

PS: die CPP hat den gleichen controller wie die m4, aber anderen MLC speicher. deshalb auch bessere schreibwerte. die CPP ist für ein Raid optimiert.


----------



## Thaurial (30. Dezember 2011)

hab mir grad die M4 bei Amazon bestellt. Nen Rahmen werd ich noch von der Arbeit besorgen


----------



## Muetze (30. Dezember 2011)

feine Sache    die viper hat aber auch recht, welche is "fast" egal, jede ist schneller als ne hdd und darum gehts ja  vllt kommt ja nomal sata 3 bei dir dann haste den vollen dampf 

@ GoldenMic *hofknicks*  vllt wäre mit richtigen sata 2 Treiber noch mehr gegangen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foxhound (30. Dezember 2011)

Da sata2 ja nicht mehr stand der Technik ist,  sondern sata 3, sollte es doch eigentlich möglich sein eine konkrete Aussage über die beste sata 2 ssd zu treffen?!


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

Muetze schrieb:


> feine Sache    die viper hat aber auch recht, welche is "fast" egal, jede ist schneller als ne hdd und darum gehts ja  vllt kommt ja nomal sata 3 bei dir dann haste den vollen dampf
> 
> @ GoldenMic *hofknicks*  vllt wäre mit richtigen sata 2 Treiber noch mehr gegangen
> 
> ...


 
Dachte ich es mir doch


----------



## Muetze (30. Dezember 2011)

*hofknick mit richtig gesenkten haupt*

Schande über mein haupt...


----------



## thom_cat (1. Januar 2012)

foxhound schrieb:


> Da sata2 ja nicht mehr stand der Technik ist,  sondern sata 3, sollte es doch eigentlich möglich sein eine konkrete Aussage über die beste sata 2 ssd zu treffen?!


 
ein top allrounder für sata2: Samsung SSD 470 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA II, retail (MZ5PA128HMCD-0A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Thaurial (2. Januar 2012)

Freitag 15 Uhr bestellt, Samstag morgen war die SSD da. So gehört sich das bei Amazon. Ich hab zwar in letzter Zeit eher schlechte Erfahrung mit denen gemacht, aber das lief super. Gestern hab ich dann das System neu installiert. Es ist schon deutlich schneller, obwohl ich mir noch nen Tick mehr erwartet hatte. Ich werde nachher den Screenshot zum Geschwindigkeitstest posten.

Grüße


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Januar 2012)

Welche hast du jetzt genommen?
AS SSD Bench ist interessant.


----------



## Muetze (2. Januar 2012)

hoffe du hast das gute stück mit richtigen AHCI Mode und vorallen Treiber befeuert


----------



## boehmer_dce (4. Januar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe du hast das gute stück mit richtigen AHCI Mode und vorallen Treiber befeuert



Ich muss mich mal kurz einmischen. Welchen Treiber meinst du? Soll man eher den Treiber vom Mainboardhersteller (in meinem Fall aus 2009) oder den aktuellsten Inteltreiber (bei ICH9-Anbindung)?


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

boehmer_dce schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal kurz einmischen. Welchen Treiber meinst du? Soll man eher den Treiber vom Mainboardhersteller (in meinem Fall aus 2009) oder den aktuellsten Inteltreiber (bei ICH9-Anbindung)?


grundsätzlich gilt: immer die neuesten treiber verwenden.
bei einem intel chipsatz immer die neuesten intel RST treiber nehmen.


----------

